# 1 New member, 2 new kitties



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello everyone! Well, like the title says: I am one new member, and I have two new kitties to share with you. I am recently a new cat owner (I was too young to remember raising my parent's last cat), and I like having a "support group" to share stories and ask for advice about my new little ones. I have already perused some of the posts/threads and photo albums on this site, and I believe I will really enjoy the time I spend here! Now, let me tell you a little about my two fluffballs:

I adopted "Pumpkin" on Good Friday of this year from a shelter. My sister and I spent almost 2 hours playing with a 6-week old litter of kittens before deciding on Pumpkin, a little calico tabby- or Caliby as I like to call her... She was the spunkiest of the females in her litter (Pumpkin & her brother spent most of their time climbing up the sides of the cage to ninja attack each other). Pumpkin adjusted quickly to her new home, and I soon learned that she is completely fearless... well, automobiles don't count!! She started developing some behavioral issues like biting & severe scratching; one vet told me this was just her personality, and another that she just wasn't socialized. Thankfully, after my flatmate & I cat-sat a friends adult male, Pumpkin's behaviors improved drastically. So, we started the search for a new brother or sister for Pumpkin...

After testing a female adult cat and a female 10 month kitten, we realized that Pumpkin just prefers the boys & an easygoing but playful personality. Enter Simone. I found 8 week old Simone at the same shelter a couple of weeks ago. He was white with very light cream point markings, eyes so blue they almost look violet, and medium/long fur. In the past two weeks that I've had him, his points have darkened to an orangey tan color, and his fur is getting more cream colored. My flatmate & I are thinking that he is a ragamuffin mix (if you have any opinions on the subject, please let me know). Anyways, they are getting along very well- they play, eat and sleep together- it is the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Amir (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow I really love your cat with the dots! I think that is awesome and it looks like a Cheetah! I would like to adopt a cat like that when I get my 2 cats!


----------



## antigone21 (Jul 7, 2010)

They are beautiful and seem very happy together!


----------



## Amir (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey what type of cat is that with the spots?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You have two beautiful kitties....just stunning! 
*Pumpkin*'s color is _Brown Patched Tabby & White_, or often called _Brown Torbie & White_. Definitely not Calico, as they're mainly white with black and orange patches.

*Simone* looks like a _Red Colorpoint Shorthair._
Colorpoint Shorthair Cat Breed Info


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

antigone21 said:


> They are beautiful and seem very happy together!


thanks- I got lucky when I found them- they make me laugh everyday


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Amir said:


> Hey what type of cat is that with the spots?


Catloverami corrected me- Pumpkin is a brown torbie with white, in other words, tortoiseshell coloring but with a tabby pattern. She's not a calico because she does not have white spots intermingled with her colored spots.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

catloverami said:


> You have two beautiful kitties....just stunning!
> *Pumpkin*'s color is _Brown Patched Tabby & White_, or often called _Brown Torbie & White_. Definitely not Calico, as they're mainly white with brown and orange patches.
> 
> *Simone* looks like a _Red Colorpoint Shorthair._
> Colorpoint Shorthair Cat Breed Info


Thank you for the information- the shelter & internet mislead me on Pumpkin's coloring pattern!

As for Simone, I have wondered if he had a bit of Siamese in him, but can Siamese have longer fur? The pictures might be misleading, but he definitely has medium to long length fur. He also has tufts coming out of his ears (furnishings I believe they are called) and his feet. I cannot tell if his tail will get bushy until he is older though (he is only 10 weeks old currently). Also, I don't know if this means anything, but I noticed that his fur has been darkening to a creamy color over the past couple days? Thanks for your help!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, if he's longhair, and looking at the pics, his tail does look bushier than a shorthair's, then he's *Balinese *or* Javanese. *According to CFA (Cat Fanciers' Assoc.) in May 1, 2008 they made Javanese which previously had "separate breed status", and included _red points_, to being a division of Balinese. Take your pick! It does seem a little confusing.


----------



## Gidil (Jul 18, 2010)

Kittens are so cute.

Enjoy them while they last ;-)


----------



## ilovemycatz (Jul 20, 2010)

aww they are adorable  x


----------



## go4me77 (Jul 16, 2010)

These cats are so pretty! Welcome and beautiful cats!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

go4me77 said:


> These cats are so pretty! Welcome and beautiful cats!


Thank you- unfortunately, I think they know it!!


----------



## calhounhusker (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautiful cats


----------



## 2kittybundles (Aug 22, 2010)

They are soo cute!!!! I can't wait until my little ones are ready to come home


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi!

I'm new too. And I could say the same thing. I also have two new cats. Well, one cat, as he's a teenager I guess, and one about six to seven weeks. I'll know more when I get back from the vet tomorrow. My oldest is a orange tabby, and Emma is a dark tabby with orange spots and a lot of white on her, with a bob tail, very pretty. She's a real lover.

Your two are just precious. I know you'll enjoy them. They really seem to hook you right from the beginning.

KK


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

KKdaniels said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new too. And I could say the same thing. I also have two new cats. Well, one cat, as he's a teenager I guess, and one about six to seven weeks. I'll know more when I get back from the vet tomorrow. My oldest is a orange tabby, and Emma is a dark tabby with orange spots and a lot of white on her, with a bob tail, very pretty. She's a real lover.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the new cats- Emma sounds gorgeous!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

New pics


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Your kitties are sooo cute


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Love that patched tabby coat!


----------

